# FIFA World Cup Spreadsheet (free)



## parry (Apr 6, 2010)

For those interested in football [that's soccer to you Americans ] I have created a free spreadsheet which you can download here.  

Enjoy 

regards,
Graham


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey Graham

Why do you need a spreadsheet? England are going to win. Period.  

If it's as good as your Rugby World Cup one, it will be great


----------



## parry (Apr 6, 2010)

Richard Schollar said:


> Hey Graham
> 
> Why do you need a spreadsheet? England are going to win. Period.
> 
> If it's as good as your Rugby World Cup one, it will be great



Hi Richard, would be cool to see England do it. Let's hope you never have to face a penalty shootout!


----------



## NBVC (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks again Parry... I used you 2006 one also... 

I like the improvements and the added information, etc.


----------



## Domski (Apr 16, 2010)

I filled one in a month or so ago and came up with this:Book3ABCDEFGHIJ1Last 162DateMatchVenueTimeTeamsTeam ATeam B3Sat 26.06.1049Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ16:001A - 2B (1)France2-1Greece450Rustenburg20:301C - 2D (3)England2-0Serbia5Sun 27.06.1051Mangaung / BFN16:001D - 2C (4)Germany1-0USA652Johannesburg20:301B - 2A (2)Argentina2-1Mexico7Mon 28.06.1053Durban16:001E - 2F (5)Netherlands1-0Slovakia854Johannesburg20:301G - 2H (7)Brazil3-0Switzerland9Tue 29.06.1055Tshwane / Pretoria16:001F - 2E (6)Italy2-1Cameroon1056Cape Town20:301H - 2G (8)Spain3-2Portugal1112Quarter-finals13DateMatchVenueTimeTeamsTeam ATeam B14Fri 02.07.1057Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ16:005 - 7 (C)Netherlands1-3Brazil1558Johannesburg20:301 - 3 (A)France0-2England16Sat 03.07.1059Cape Town16:002 - 4 (B)Argentina1-0Germany1760Johannesburg20:306 - 8 (D)Italy2-3Spain1819Semi-finals20DateMatchVenueTimeTeamsTeam ATeam B21Tue 06.07.1061Cape Town20:30A - C (I)England3-2Brazil22Wed 07.07.1062Durban20:30B - D (II)Argentina1-3Spain2324Play-off for third placeTeam ATeam B25DateMatchVenueTimeTeamsBrazil2-1Argentina26Sat 10.07.1063Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ20:30Loser I - LoserII27Final28DateMatchVenueTimeTeamsTeam ATeam B29Sun 11.07.1064Johannesburg20:30Winner I - Winner IIEngland4-2SpainSheet1

I wasn't biased at all, honest!!! 

Dom


----------



## Sura (Apr 18, 2010)

Mr. Parry,

Thank you very much for this spreadsheet, it's simply awesome.


----------



## xld (Apr 24, 2010)

Richard Schollar said:


> Hey Graham
> 
> Why do you need a spreadsheet? England are going to win. Period.
> 
> If it's as good as your Rugby World Cup one, it will be great



I hope that you know more about Excel than you know about football Mr Schollar, England have no chance, period. If Rooney doesn't recover they might not even get out of the group.


----------



## xld (Apr 24, 2010)

Domski said:


> I filled one in a month or so ago and came up with this:Book3ABCDEFGHIJ1Last 162DateMatchVenueTimeTeamsTeam ATeam B3Sat 26.06.1049Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ16:001A - 2B (1)France2-1Greece450Rustenburg20:301C - 2D (3)England2-0Serbia5Sun 27.06.1051Mangaung / BFN16:001D - 2C (4)Germany1-0USA652Johannesburg20:301B - 2A (2)Argentina2-1Mexico7Mon 28.06.1053Durban16:001E - 2F (5)Netherlands1-0Slovakia854Johannesburg20:301G - 2H (7)Brazil3-0Switzerland9Tue 29.06.1055Tshwane / Pretoria16:001F - 2E (6)Italy2-1Cameroon1056Cape Town20:301H - 2G (8)Spain3-2Portugal1112Quarter-finals13DateMatchVenueTimeTeamsTeam ATeam B14Fri 02.07.1057Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ16:005 - 7 (C)Netherlands1-3Brazil1558Johannesburg20:301 - 3 (A)France0-2England16Sat 03.07.1059Cape Town16:002 - 4 (B)Argentina1-0Germany1760Johannesburg20:306 - 8 (D)Italy2-3Spain1819Semi-finals20DateMatchVenueTimeTeamsTeam ATeam B21Tue 06.07.1061Cape Town20:30A - C (I)England3-2Brazil22Wed 07.07.1062Durban20:30B - D (II)Argentina1-3Spain2324Play-off for third placeTeam ATeam B25DateMatchVenueTimeTeamsBrazil2-1Argentina26Sat 10.07.1063Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ20:30Loser I - LoserII27Final28DateMatchVenueTimeTeamsTeam ATeam B29Sun 11.07.1064Johannesburg20:30Winner I - Winner IIEngland4-2SpainSheet1
> 
> I wasn't biased at all, honest!!!
> 
> Dom



You do have a good SoH, England scoring 3 against Brazil, then 4 against Spain. That is funny!


----------



## barry houdini (Apr 24, 2010)

I put this formula in for the home team in the first game

=RANDBETWEEN(0,4)

then copied to the away team and all the way down

Switzerland won the final 3-2 against Denmark - you read it here first

[plucky England lost 4-3 to the mighty Socceroos in the first knockout round]


----------



## xld (Apr 24, 2010)

barry houdini said:


> I put this formula in for the home team in the first game
> 
> =RANDBETWEEN(0,4)
> 
> ...



That sound more realistic to me than Domskis!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 24, 2010)

all the above stuff is not realistic
what is sure for 100%: Belgium will not lose any match in this Worldcup


----------



## cummingsea (Apr 25, 2010)

erik.van.geit said:


> all the above stuff is not realistic
> what is sure for 100%: Belgium will not lose any match in this Worldcup



Wake up Dude, you're having a nightmare.


----------



## wigi (Apr 25, 2010)

erik.van.geit said:


> all the above stuff is not realistic
> what is sure for 100%: Belgium will not lose any match in this Worldcup



That's true, but the problem is: if we don't organise a major tournament ourselves (and are qualified just because of that), we do not reach these tournaments...


----------



## parry (May 15, 2010)

Thanks to all those who have downloaded my spreadsheet. Downloads now over 2,100 from 74 different countries.

cheers,
Graham


----------



## parry (May 26, 2010)

Hi all, fixed a couple of bugs in the spreadsheet. New version 1.3 can be downloaded from http://sites.google.com/site/paramorefifawc/download


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2010)

parry said:


> Thanks to all those who have downloaded my spreadsheet. Downloads now over 2,100 from 74 different countries.



No, thank you for creating and uploading it. :D

I was literally just looking at your 2006 one on the old laptop, and thought better grab one for this WC, just downloaded it now.

How do you fancy NZ's chances?


----------



## xld (Jun 9, 2010)

If you want a superb visual schedule, look at http://www.marca.com/deporte/futbol/mundial/sudafrica-2010/calendario-english.html


----------



## dk (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey Parry, just thought I'd mention a little issue I've found.  I tried to update scores but when I do this there is no data coming through.  Not sure if whatever data source you're using has been updated yet, but want to give you a heads up.

Cheers
DK


----------



## parry (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi DK, I manually update a web page with scores. Im in Sth Africa at the WC so have been either at games or in the pub so havent had time to get to an Internet cafe until now.Should be Ok now.

cheers,
Graham


----------



## dk (Jun 13, 2010)

parry said:


> Hi DK, I manually update a web page with scores. Im in Sth Africa at the WC so have been either at games or in the pub so havent had time to get to an Internet cafe until now.Should be Ok now.
> 
> cheers,
> Graham




No worries mate..  I didn't know you were actually going to South Africa - that must be so cool!  Are you there for the whole tournament?  Didn't realise you were updating the scores yourself as I thought they might be coming from an external website.  Anyway, have a fantastic time in SA, and cheers for the workbook


----------



## parry (Jun 14, 2010)

dk said:


> No worries mate..  I didn't know you were actually going to South Africa - that must be so cool!  Are you there for the whole tournament?  Didn't realise you were updating the scores yourself as I thought they might be coming from an external website.  Anyway, have a fantastic time in SA, and cheers for the workbook



A bit low tech I know but I couldnt be sure how the scores would be displayed etc on web sites which makes it tough to o a web query so dcided to just update a page myself. I actually have a friend back home that is updating this for me so should be more timely now.

I will be seeing 7 games in all - have seen Argentina v Nigeria and Ghana v Serbia so far and the atmosphere has been excellent. Will only be seeing group games as FIFA only allow you to purchase a max 7 games.

cheers
Graham


----------



## Domski (Jun 14, 2010)

You've not been tempted to shove one of those vuvuzelas where the sub doesn't shine yet? I can only hope they're less annoying when you're there than they are coming over the tv. I've taken to watching the games with the sound turned down and some tunes on.

Dom


----------



## dk (Jun 14, 2010)

Domski said:


> You've not been tempted to shove one of those vuvuzelas where the sub doesn't shine yet? I can only hope they're less annoying when you're there than they are coming over the tv. I've taken to watching the games with the sound turned down and some tunes on.
> 
> Dom



I am so glad you posted that!  I thought I was being a miserable sod in thinking that they were really annoying   I can't help but think that if it annoys us viewers then what do the players think?  I suppose that they have honed their ability to block out the crowd but even so....

Cheers
DK


----------



## dk (Jun 14, 2010)

although just read this so maybe the players don't mind (last paragraph).... http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...t-ban-vuvuzelas-from-grounds-next-season.html


----------



## Domski (Jun 14, 2010)

Compared with the Scouse accent they're not too bad 

Dom


----------



## parry (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi the Vuvuzelas are extremely loud and I have been wearing ear plugs to games to reduce the pain a bit. In the pubs, on the way to the ground, in the ground and afterwards they are just incessant. 

Most locals dont seem to understand why we think they are annoying, but annoying they definetly are. Its a shame as the vuvu's are just noise to me, and when you think of Africa you expect rhythm and dancing not the sound of wasps with no musical merit at all. The WC has galvanised the nation with both black and white people blowing them, and transport has improved here according to the locals which is nice but not quite what Im used to back home, but all part of the fun.

The Sth Africans are supporting all teams from Africa, not just Sth Africa which is cool. I couldnt imagine Aussies supporting NZ or visa versa if it was held down under. I actually think because of the noise it reduces the home advantage of African teams as no one can hear chanting or whistles you would normally experience for the home team.

On the news this morning they said the BBC are looking at having a feed without VuVu noise ... good luck!

That said, Im having a wonderful time and the locals have been very friendly and foreigners supporting their home teams and good natured ribbing but all friendly.

cheers,
Grahm


----------



## xld (Jun 15, 2010)

Some German engineer is offering a device for £2.45 that emits a sound that is supposed to be able to cancel the noise of these ridculous row machines. Just put it alongside the TV, sounds like a bargain.


----------

